# Best of the sub-$100 shetlands



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Rather than highjack the "best shetland" thread I wanted a specific thread discussing the relative merits of the cheap shetlands, the mostly Chinese items one finds at Bean, Woolrich, etc., etc. Any testimonials?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Good idea. The thing that is stopping me from buying the Bean version is the lack of the saddle shoulder. The sleeves look sewn to the shoulders, i.e., the sweater does not look to be knit all of one piece. Is this a deal breaker for anyone else?


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Now is not the time to be buying a Shetland sweater. The best of the sub $100 Shetlands are going to come in the season clearance sales in a couple-three months. With the notable exception of those Harleys that were the subject of another thread, you will be paying absolute top dollar as grandmas and wives everywhere buy sweaters as Christmas gifts. If you can hold off, Shaggy Dogs or equivalent will be going for $100 or so.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I have the Brooks Red Fleece on and a LLB one. I love both.

the LLB one in particular makes it very difficult for me to justify spending 4x the price on an O'Connells. I got mine last year for Christmas, and it performed admirably through one of the coldest winters we've had. I pulled it out this year and while it was still in fantastic shape, I discovered it was way too big after my weight loss, so I called to order a second one. After the CS rep and I got to talking, they told me to go ahead and sent it back for an exchange - the new one fits great. I think it's what many here might consider a "filler" (to get colors your missing for cheap while you're saving for an OC or something nicer), but honestly I've bought them because I like them. My one quibble is that I wish they had saddle shoulders (and being made in the US would be nice), but really I have no complaints. It does it's job and does it well.

the BBRF I actually like the fit of better (it's slimmer) and it does have the saddle shoulders, but it cost double the LLB (got it on sale). The logo isn't nearly as bad as it's made out to be- I don't even notice it actually, since it's the same color as the sweater. I think it's nice too and it seems durable, but I don't have any long term experience with it.

for my money, LLB is fantastic imho


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Duvel said:


> Good idea. The thing that is stopping me from buying the Bean version is the lack of the saddle shoulder. The sleeves look sewn to the shoulders, i.e., the sweater does not look to be knit all of one piece. Is this a deal breaker for anyone else?


Not necessarily, not if someone tells me that, notwithstanding how the sleeves are attached, the wool/fabric/construction of X is superior to Y, which has a proper shoulder but will pill and fall apart in a year. But yes, all things being equal, I'd prefer the saddle shoulder.


----------



## Z.J.P (Jun 29, 2010)

To me Bean Shetlands would be a great workhorse. Good for casual days at the office, and perfect for those fall and winter days at home with lots of cooking, pick up football games, your choice of libations, and zero concern for stains or tears. 

For $50, one can't be too picky. For $100 and up, be as picky as you can afford to be.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

32rollandrock said:


> Now is not the time to be buying a Shetland sweater. The best of the sub $100 Shetlands are going to come in the season clearance sales in a couple-three months. With the notable exception of those Harleys that were the subject of another thread, you will be paying absolute top dollar as grandmas and wives everywhere buy sweaters as Christmas gifts. If you can hold off, Shaggy Dogs or equivalent will be going for $100 or so.


Good point. The downside is that often sizes/colors are unavailable then. I recall shopping for a Bahle/Harley last winter, post Xmas, and I found little.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

LLB is great for the return and exchange policy. I have to say, though, that the saddle shoulder thing, for me, is a trait of the Shetland that I feel I couldn't do without. I wish Bean would make this happen for me! Then I'd gladly grab some of those sweaters. 

Regardless of the elbow patch, how are the PRL Shetlands? Are they as thin as they appear in the photos? Any thinner than Bean's?


----------



## Oak City Trad (Aug 2, 2014)

Duvel said:


> Good idea. The thing that is stopping me from buying the Bean version is the lack of the saddle shoulder. The sleeves look sewn to the shoulders, i.e., the sweater does not look to be knit all of one piece. Is this a deal breaker for anyone else?


Not for me. I dig my crewneck from Bean. While I like the look of saddle shoulders, the price/quality ratio from LLB is near unbeatable.

Picked up a new Woolrich flecked shetland crewneck recently from the 'bay (not sure if that counts), though I haven't added it to the rotation yet. Raglan sleeve, interesting weave but not quite cable-knit. Hard to describe, but I'm liking it.

Curious to see if anyone has other good sub-$100 recommendations...


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I'd like to hear from anyone who has the PRL Shetland.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Oak City Trad said:


> Not for me. I dig my crewneck from Bean. While I like the look of saddle shoulders, the price/quality ratio from LLB is near unbeatable.
> 
> Picked up a new Woolrich flecked shetland crewneck recently from the 'bay (not sure if that counts), though I haven't added it to the rotation yet. Raglan sleeve, interesting weave but not quite cable-knit. Hard to describe, but I'm liking it.
> 
> Curious to see if anyone has other good sub-$100 recommendations...


I'd love to hear more about the current Woolrich offerings. I posted the same link on the other thread, but here it is for $71:
https://www.backcountry.com/woolric...ferralID=524f6197-6692-11e4-8d82-001b2166becc


----------



## Z.J.P (Jun 29, 2010)

Duvel said:


> LLB is great for the return and exchange policy. I have to say, though, that the saddle shoulder thing, for me, is a trait of the Shetland that I feel I couldn't do without._* I wish Bean would make this happen*_ for me! Then I'd gladly grab some of those sweaters.
> 
> Regardless of the elbow patch, how are the PRL Shetlands? Are they as thin as they appear in the photos? Any thinner than Bean's?


I find myself saying this all the time.


----------



## Oak City Trad (Aug 2, 2014)

32rollandrock said:


> Now is not the time to be buying a Shetland sweater. The best of the sub $100 Shetlands are going to come in the season clearance sales in a couple-three months. With the notable exception of those Harleys that were the subject of another thread, you will be paying absolute top dollar as grandmas and wives everywhere buy sweaters as Christmas gifts. If you can hold off, Shaggy Dogs or equivalent will be going for $100 or so.


I, too, plan to wait and see what sales pop up in a few months. There's a particular Shaggy Dog / O'Connell's Fair Isle sweater that I was dying to get. One popped up on EBay recently and sold in a flash. O'Connell's still has the same one on their site, but only in an XL. Does anyone know if they restock these or are they a one-time deal? I'm also curious as to who the actual maker is since it's the same pattern by two different brands.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I was told that OConnell's does not put this kind of thing on sale. True?


----------



## Oak City Trad (Aug 2, 2014)

tocqueville said:


> I'd love to hear more about the current Woolrich offerings. I posted the same link on the other thread, but here it is for $71:
> https://www.backcountry.com/woolric...ferralID=524f6197-6692-11e4-8d82-001b2166becc


Apologies, Toque - to clarify I meant "New With Tags" from EBay. Couldn't find an adequate picture from a quick search, but it's similar in style to this one (though probably not as heavy or high-quality):


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Duvel said:


> I was told that OConnell's does not put this kind of thing on sale. True?


There was somewhat of a conflagration on this point a few years back when a dissatisfied O'Connell's customer (who knew there could be such an animal) got upset because he asked (at least, he said he asked) prior to Christmas whether the sweaters would go on sale, was purportedly told no, then got upset when, in fact, there was a post-Christmas discount after he purchased one. So, the short answer is, yes, they have gone on sale in the past. My guess is, it would depend on how many they have left when the sweater-buying season is in ebb.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

Somebody yesterday referred to a Shetland as the trad sweatshirt. I like that thought, and it aligns with my belief that a Shetland is a sub $100 item. I would prefer to spend $240 on the current BB Cashmeres than $150 or more on a Shetland. 

That at being said, the pricy Shetlands are easy on the eyes and I fully accept that they are of a much higher quality.


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

Duvel said:


> I'd like to hear from anyone who has the PRL Shetland.


I have the RL Rugby Shetland from a couple of years ago, which by all appearances is the same or at least very similar to the PRL Shetland. Made in China, brushed, saddle shoulders, trim sizing.

I've been pleased with the sweater, but I bought it when Rugby was closing and paid about $40 for it. I live near Dallas, and 99 percent of the time the sweater is warm enough for my needs. Iowa might be a different story.

But if I were paying $90 for it, I think I'd be inclined to buy a Harley from Bahle's for $115.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Oak City Trad said:


> Not for me. I dig my crewneck from Bean. While I like the look of saddle shoulders, the price/quality ratio from LLB is near unbeatable.


I agree, LLB are great for the price and I've enjoyed mine a lot over the years. They're machine washable and durable too. But they've grown and I've shrunk. Mediums are now huge on me, and smalls too tight in the neck and short in the sleeves.

I've taken to old Alan Paine which came in 2" increments. If I can't find these I'd be more inclined to spend over $100 for an inch-sized O'Connell's that fits perfectly, vs. $40 for another too-baggy LLB.

If LLB fits you well, by all means go for it.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I also find the LLB shetlands to be quite baggy in my normal size, and not in a good way (and I am not slim by any means). Also, I don't care for the lack of a saddle shoulder. In my view, unless you are looking for an inexpensive shetland sweater that essentially will be disposable (no need to worry about stains, etc.), I would spend a little extra on something nicer. Just my two cents.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Which brings another question to mind for me: How baggy or not should the Shetland sweater be? I tend to prefer my sweaters loose rather than slim. Isn't this kind of sweater supposed to look a little big?


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

I'd caution against following this advice if you've got your eyes on a Bean. I tried this last year and got burnt because most of their Shetlands were out of stock pretty early in the season.



32rollandrock said:


> Now is not the time to be buying a Shetland sweater. The best of the sub $100 Shetlands are going to come in the season clearance sales in a couple-three months. With the notable exception of those Harleys that were the subject of another thread, you will be paying absolute top dollar as grandmas and wives everywhere buy sweaters as Christmas gifts. If you can hold off, Shaggy Dogs or equivalent will be going for $100 or so.


----------



## Z.J.P (Jun 29, 2010)

Duvel said:


> Which brings another question to mind for me: How baggy or not should the Shetland sweater be? I tend to prefer my sweaters loose rather than slim. Isn't this kind of sweater supposed to look a little big?


I think they can be however you like them.:biggrin:

But to me, I think OCBD wears them as intended by the Shetland god. Billax as well.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Yes. In my opinion, OCBD and Billax wear them just right, which is looser but not baggy or oversized. That's what I aim for.


----------



## Oak City Trad (Aug 2, 2014)

Himself said:


> If LLB fits you well, by all means go for it.


I think you just called me fat. Point taken.

Kidding aside, I'm wondering how LLB's sizing has changed over the years, because I seem to recall folks lamenting the opposite problem with their Norwegian sweaters.

In the shetlands, a L is slightly relaxed on me but I shoot for a similar fit as Duvel mentioned. I'm usually between an M and an L in most brands and their M just feels restricting. After a wash the L fits great, but to your point I think they shoot for the average in each size range - so if that's an issue one would likely be better off buying sized sweaters new or from the 'bay.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

A sweater, of course, is hardly a tailored item. There's a lot of fit allowance in a sweater, as in outerwear. I never worry about how precisely a sweater fits unless the fit feels restrictive.


----------



## Yodan731 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have 3 LLB shetlands in the rotation against maybe 7 from O'Connell's. Bean is clearly my choice for cheap shetlands, but there are significant drawbacks. The Bean sweaters stretch out at the waist and cuff rather quickly and never regain their "tightness". The O'Connell's on the other hand keep their tight cuffs and waist for many years. The Bean's also pill up more quickly for me, and somehow their pills seems more unsightly to me than O'Connell's. Hard to describe exactly why that might be.

I find the Bean sweaters last about 3-4 years, while the O'Connells make it about 5-6, albeit with much more frequent wearing. I figure I get about 3x more wears out of an O'Connell's than I do out of a Bean. That makes it worth it for me to buy the better brand, but I sometimes get excited by a Bean end of season sale and can't help myself but buy one in a color I don't already have.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Which goes to show: Buy the best and you'll only cry once.



Yodan731 said:


> I have 3 LLB shetlands in the rotation against maybe 7 from O'Connell's. Bean is clearly my choice for cheap shetlands, but there are significant drawbacks. The Bean sweaters stretch out at the waist and cuff rather quickly and never regain their "tightness". The O'Connell's on the other hand keep their tight cuffs and waist for many years. The Bean's also pill up more quickly for me, and someone their pills seems more unsightly to me than O'Connell's. Hard to describe exactly why that might be.
> 
> I find the Bean sweaters last about 3-4 years, while the O'Connells make it about 5-6, albeit with much more frequent wearing. I figure I get about 3x more wears out of an O'Connell's than I do out of a Bean. That makes it worth it for me to buy the better brand, but I sometimes get excited by a Bean end of season sale and can't help myself but buy one in a color I don't already have.


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't believe anyone has mentioned Woolovers Fisherman's Crew sweaters. Heavy British wool, 9 colors, saddle shoulders, two for $94. Per recommendation of "Muffy", I ordered two last year and they were so good that I ordered two more. Certainly well worth the money and worth investigating.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

fred johnson said:


> I don't believe anyone has mentioned Woolovers Fisherman's Crew sweaters. Heavy British wool, 9 colors, saddle shoulders, two for $94. Per recommendation of "Muffy", I ordered two last year and they were so good that I ordered two more. Certainly well worth the money and worth investigating.


The Fisherman Crew is a great sweater, but it's not a substitute for a Shetland. The Fisherman has raglan sleeves, is heavier and the knit has a smooth sheen, which is quite the opposite of the shaggy, almost felted look of a Shetland.


----------



## universitystripe (Jul 13, 2013)

32rollandrock said:


> Which goes to show: Buy the best and you'll only cry once.


So true. My budget is running tight this year (just purchased my first home) and I was tempted to purchase a few LL Bean shetlands to fill in any gaps I have.

Then I tried on my favorite Shaggy Dog, and I think I can wait for the J. Press and O'Connell's sales.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

So true! While my budget likewise is tight this year, I'd rather pry open the wallet for one expensive sweater this season than several cheaper ones. Conversely, I think once my sweater drawer has a few expensive sweaters, I would then grab some from Bean. They're still good looking sweaters.



32rollandrock said:


> Which goes to show: Buy the best and you'll only cry once.


----------



## universitystripe (Jul 13, 2013)

Duvel said:


> Conversely, I think once my sweater drawer has a few expensive sweaters, I would then grab some from Bean. They're still good looking sweaters.


They absolutely are. It's nice to have something you can rough house in and not worry about tears or stains.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Well, I'm not much for rough-housing these days. In fact, I've always been a fairly easygoing kind of guy.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Duvel said:


> So true! While my budget likewise is tight this year, I'd rather pry open the wallet for one expensive sweater this season than several cheaper ones. Conversely, I think once my sweater drawer has a few expensive sweaters, I would then grab some from Bean. They're still good looking sweaters.


The thing I always like to do is to purchase the best examples of the ones I plan to wear most often and then, if I need to, fill in with experimental colors etc. from the cheaper ones. I'd get a navy and charcoal from O' Connell's or Press because I know they'll wear longer and will be more versatile. Some reliable but less versatile colors like burgundy, hunter green, heather grey etc. I'd pick up from Harley. For "fun" colors and patterns, I'd probably look to go cheaper. Of course, at that point, I'd have enough of a supply to hold me over until I could wait for a deal from the better brands.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

The logic of that escapes me, although I have to admit, I've fallen victim to it from time to time. I do that for certain basics, like chinos and socks, but I feel that sweaters are more of an investment. If I spend my money on building a sweater wardrobe on several sweaters that I can afford right now, couldn't I also spend that same money on just one great, expensive sweater?



Fraser Tartan said:


> I like their Fisherman's Crew too. That and the L.L. Bean Ragg Wool crewneck are my favorite of the "cheap and cheerful" heavier sweaters. Someone on a tight budget and looking to build a sweater wardrobe could fill some of the slots with these, adding variety and maybe making it easier to acquire one of those more expensive Shetlands if they wished.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I can see that. My thinking is a little skewed from that, though. The sweaters that I'm going to enjoy wearing and that I will wear most are not going to be the safe colors and styles; they're going to be the more adventurous options. I'd rather go cheaper on the safe options.



hardline_42 said:


> The thing I always like to do is to purchase the best examples of the ones I plan to wear most often and then, if I need to, fill in with experimental colors etc. from the cheaper ones. I'd get a navy and charcoal from O' Connell's or Press because I know they'll wear longer and will be more versatile. Some reliable but less versatile colors like burgundy, hunter green, heather grey etc. I'd pick up from Harley. For "fun" colors and patterns, I'd probably look to go cheaper. Of course, at that point, I'd have enough of a supply to hold me over until I could wait for a deal from the better brands.


----------



## universitystripe (Jul 13, 2013)

I invariably spend more on sweaters than any other item. I can't justify Bill's, so I purchase khakis on sale from J. Crew for ~$50. I now purchase my OCBD's from Brooks Brothers during their sales, three at a time. My jackets are thrifts amounting to no more than $80. 

But I will spend $170 for a nice shetland. Perhaps I spoil myself here. They just brighten a desolate January morning in a way that makes them worth the cost.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Duvel said:


> I can see that. My thinking is a little skewed from that, though. The sweaters that I'm going to enjoy wearing and that I will wear most are not going to be the safe colors and styles; they're going to be the more adventurous options. I'd rather go cheaper on the safe options.


I certainly understand that. I can say for myself that, at my particular spot in my sartorial journey and having been at it for a while, I've collected and subsequently divested myself of an embarrassing amount of "adventurous" and often expensive sweaters. I've learned to go easy on the GTH and statement pieces and focus on refining my base look. Maybe one day I'll evolve yet again and be willing to spend more on less versatile pieces, but not right now. To each their own, YMMV etc.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

That makes sense. I do tend to favor the same thing, more or less, every day. Makes me an odd duck, I know. Or just a boring one. 



Fraser Tartan said:


> Absolutely not. Wearing the same sweater seven days a week is an awful look. It doesn't matter how good that sweater is. Sometimes one needs to make compromises to obtain enough variety on a budget.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Fraser Tartan said:


> Absolutely not. Wearing the same sweater seven days a week is an awful look. It doesn't matter how good that sweater is. Sometimes one needs to make compromises to obtain enough variety on a budget.


Why can't the compromise be to only wear a (great) sweater one day a week and something else the other six?


----------



## universitystripe (Jul 13, 2013)

Fraser Tartan said:


> Absolutely not. Wearing the same sweater seven days a week is an awful look. It doesn't matter how good that sweater is. Sometimes one needs to make compromises to obtain enough variety on a budget.


True, but one does not need to become Trad overnight. I did not relegate my cheaper v-neck sweaters to the heap just because I discovered J. Press. It takes time.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

My "adventurousness" basically would just be in color not style. There are only so many true styles, after all, at least in the trad arena. But, for example, instead of buying an expensive grey or blue plain Shetland, I'd go for a brighter color like pink in a cable-knit version. (My wardrobe could use some color, anyway.)

End of the day, though, I'm hoping not to overthink this and just to buy what I really want.



hardline_42 said:


> I certainly understand that. I can say for myself that, at my particular spot in my sartorial journey and having been at it for a while, I've collected and subsequently divested myself of an embarrassing amount of "adventurous" and often expensive sweaters. I've learned to go easy on the GTH and statement pieces and focus on refining my base look. Maybe one day I'll evolve yet again and be willing to spend more on less versatile pieces, but not right now. To each their own, YMMV etc.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

This.



universitystripe said:


> True, but one does not need to become Trad overnight. I did not relegate my cheaper v-neck sweaters to the heap just because I discovered J. Press. It takes time.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Or one great sweater 6 times a week and something else the other day? Honestly, I tend to do this. Not quite that bad, but I do wear the great things often. And I don't see anything wrong with it, really. I knew a guy in college who always looked great, but 90 percent of the time he was in one of the only two sweaters he owned. But they were absolutely great sweaters, some top of the line tennis sweater and a beautiful angora.

I really prefer to own fewer things, just things that I really enjoy and that can serve as dependable and good-looking staples. I think I appreciate them more that way.



hardline_42 said:


> Why can't the compromise be to only wear a (great) sweater one day a week and something else the other six?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Probably the one I don't have yet.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fraser Tartan said:


> I like their Fisherman's Crew too. That and the L.L. Bean Ragg Wool crewneck are my favorite of the "cheap and cheerful" heavier sweaters. Someone on a tight budget and looking to build a sweater wardrobe could fill some of the slots with these, adding variety and maybe making it easier to acquire one of those more expensive Shetlands if they wished.


I love the bean ragg wool sweaters, mine is the middle ground between my Shetlands and my Norwegian. Plus, the LLB navy tartan flannel shirt under the oatmeal ragg wool sweater is IMHO a very good look.


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

Christian Scott Shetland in Asparagus. £25 plus postage. Bargain!


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Mr Humphries said:


> View attachment 13297
> 
> 
> Christian Scott Shetland in Asparagus. £25 plus postage. Bargain!


Got a source for these? Google isn't turning up much.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I saw the jazz trumpeter Christian Scott in concert, just as an aside (Google turns him up readily). He is excellent.


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

Pm'd both


----------



## UnivStripe (Mar 6, 2013)

I would only buy a sub $100 Shetland if it is a high quality garment at a deep discount. When I graduated from college in 1980, I purchased two Shetland sweaters. A light gray Shaggy Dog from J Press on a trip to New York City and a Navy Shetland Alan Paine from Norman Stockton in Winston-Salem, North Carolina. I still have both of them today even though they don't get worn since I have a significantly larger rotation of sweaters (and waistline ). Buy high quality once. You are doomed to repeat your purchase if you buy one that is cheaply made and of low quality only because the price is what you wish to limit yourself.


----------



## Bamacall23 (May 22, 2014)

OF -- if I remember correctly, you and I are pretty much the same size. (I'm 5'11", 160, 38R, 32x32)
With the LLB shetlands, what size did you go with?


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

32rollandrock said:


> Now is not the time to be buying a Shetland sweater. The best of the sub $100 Shetlands are going to come in the season clearance sales in a couple-three months. With the notable exception of those Harleys that were the subject of another thread, you will be paying absolute top dollar as grandmas and wives everywhere buy sweaters as Christmas gifts. If you can hold off, Shaggy Dogs or equivalent will be going for $100 or so.


This is the most sage advice in this thread. Now is the time to purchase madras, linen, and all Summer related goods. This Summer. (Mid June) I purchase a $1200.- Chrysalis Chiltern tweed jacket for just under $400.-!

No, I won't tell you where I got it! Seriously, if you can hold off you can find great deals for Winter wear about mid-Summer.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

But I want a sweater, and I want it now!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Bamacall23 said:


> OF -- if I remember correctly, you and I are pretty much the same size. (I'm 5'11", 160, 38R, 32x32)
> With the LLB shetlands, what size did you go with?


Lol you and I are exactly the same (except I'm a 32x31, because I do no break pants). I went with a small in the LLB shetland (also in the Ragg Wool and Norwegian, FWIW)


----------



## Bamacall23 (May 22, 2014)

orange fury said:


> Lol you and I are exactly the same (except I'm a 32x31, because I do no break pants). I went with a small in the LLB shetland (also in the Ragg Wool and Norwegian, FWIW)


PERFECT! Thank you!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Bamacall23 said:


> PERFECT! Thank you!


Not a problem! For reference-

ragg wool (small):
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...A-4DBA-970A-CA6CBE174F53_zpsdirlpais.jpg.html

shetland (small):


Norwegian (small):

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...6-4F53-A4CD-79D506F662BF_zpszpuaa1my.jpg.html

and for kicks, brooks brothers red fleece Shetland size small:


----------



## Owlbass (Oct 13, 2014)

Has anyone tried the Bonobos Shetland? Cost is $128 but sales are pretty frequent. Bonobos told me they source fabric from Scotland and assemble in Hong Kong, for what's it's worth.


----------



## universitystripe (Jul 13, 2013)

Owlbass said:


> Has anyone tried the Bonobos Shetland? Cost is $128 but sales are pretty frequent. Bonobos told me they source fabric from Scotland and assemble in Hong Kong, for what's it's worth.


I really dislike the way the shoulder is constructed. I can't speak to its quality, but that strikes me as odd.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Mr Humphries said:


> Pm'd both


That's a great price. Can you post a little bit more about the sweater you received? Quality? Construction? Fit? Thanks.


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

I am unfamiliar with Shetlands, they're thinner than the knitwear I normally go for ie fisherman sweaters, Barbour outdoor sweaters etc. That being said it is thick enough not to show the shape and seams etc of a polo shirt worn underneath which department store Shetlands tend to do. The tension of the yarn in the seams in the armpit area is a little more 'open' than the rest of the shoulder area. The ribbing at the cuffs and waist seem robust enough, whilst the neck seems somewhat flimsy in comparison but that appears to be the style I gather from a lot of Shetlands pics I've seen online.
No saddle shoulder.
Fit, I'm a 44" chest and an XL fits me with room to spare which I prefer as I'm above my fighting weight atm.
Measurements are 48" chest, 27.5" from collar to waist.

Hope that fills in some of the blanks.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I was just in a Hudson Trail Outfitters looking for gloves for my kids and saw that they had the Woolrich shetlands for $80. I tried them on and thought, ok, these are nice...until I noticed the elbow patches. They're basically felt, and while I have no experience with elbow patches, these seem to be too high on the arm rather than centered on where the joint is. Plus, the felt was a light color, making them stand out more than if they were dark brown.

I'm inclined at this point to think that if one wants shetland, one either opts for the Bean and accept it for what it is, doubles down and goes for a Harley or higher, or waits to grab something like the Red Fleece on sale.


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

tocqueville said:


> I'm inclined at this point to think that if one wants shetland, one either opts for the Bean and accept it for what it is, doubles down and goes for a Harley or higher, or waits to grab something like the Red Fleece on sale.


I'd like to offer another option. Unless I have missed it, I don't think anyone has mentioned the E-Bay option. I have been seeing plenty of high quality Shetlands, made in Scotland, with saddle shoulders selling for well under $100. The selection is particularly good if you are looking for basics like gray and Navy. The older Brooks Brothers Shetlands made in Scotland are quite nice and will often sell for less than $60.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Walter Denton said:


> I'd like to offer another option. Unless I have missed it, I don't think anyone has mentioned the E-Bay option. I have been seeing plenty of high quality Shetlands, made in Scotland, with saddle shoulders selling for well under $100. The selection is particularly good if you are looking for basics like gray and Navy. The older Brooks Brothers Shetlands made in Scotland are quite nice and will often sell for less than $60.


Point taken. I rely on the Ebay option for many items...might as well add sweaters to the list.


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

127.72 MHz said:


> This Summer. (Mid June) I purchase a $1200.- Chrysalis Chiltern tweed jacket for just under $400.-!
> 
> No, I won't tell you where I got it! Seriously, if you can hold off you can find great deals for Winter wear about mid-Summer.


Yes, you will tell me where you got a Chrysalis jacket for under $400.00. Please. PLEASE.

PLEASEPLEASEPLEASEPLEASE.


----------



## sporto55 (Aug 2, 2008)

I agree, it is very difficult to find quality. I recently purchased three from a company called Rakutan. They are made in Scotland and the company is out of Japan. It was a little difficult navigating as some of the stuff was in Japanese. There is a company called Traveler that fulfills orders to the United States. I ordered them the 17th and they arrived on the 23rd. It only cost $30.00 shipping and the sweaters were 160.00 each, but I got purchase point for a future purchase which equals to getting two more free. I got exactly what I wanted. There is nothing worse than cutting corners ie. a cheaper price and then realizing you are unhappy with what you bought. 25-50% off of what you don't want is unhappiness. The bottom line is what you are willing to live with. I would rather have 5 items I am happy with wearing than have ten that I never wear.


----------



## sporto55 (Aug 2, 2008)

Good find
If you give them your email when you go to their site they offer a 20% discount.


----------



## Congresspark (Jun 13, 2007)

For not far off the $100 price point you can go straight to the horse's (pony's?) mouth and order from Spirit of Shetland: https://www.shetland-knitwear.com/classic.html. In my experience, they run a little small. Be sure to check out the color charts on their website.

Or go to The Spider's Web in Lerwick and try some on. Shetland is a beautiful place.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

orange fury said:


> Lol you and I are exactly the same (except I'm a 32x31, because I do no break pants). I went with a small in the LLB shetland (also in the Ragg Wool and Norwegian, FWIW)


Gentlemen,

Funny how sizes have grown over the years. I'm the same size but an inch taller, and wear 15.5x34 shirts. A 33 sleeve is OK but it feels skimpy.

I have some older sweaters - 1960-1980s - sized Large which fit me fine. Now Mediums are too big on me, and Smalls would fit me about like you. I do prefer a longer sleeve, turned up (picky, picky).

Anyway, great fit.


----------



## universitystripe (Jul 13, 2013)

J. Crew is offering a shetland under their Wallace & Barnes line for $130, but discounts through the season will make it around $100. They are without logos and are not bad looking.

Link here.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Again with the seamed shoulders, though. Sort of a faux saddle shoulder. I'd rather get a PRL, with full saddle shoulders, and well under that price.



universitystripe said:


> J. Crew is offering a shetland under their Wallace & Barnes line for $130, but discounts through the season will make it around $100. They are without logos and are not bad looking.
> 
> Link here.


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

I came across a PRL Shetland at TJ Maxx last night.. not a bad sweater if a little lightweight. Nice detailing at collar, wrists and bottom but then, saw those terrible elbow patches. For $55 I would have bought it and removed the patches but it was not my size. One may want to keep an eye open of these, as there may be more around in other stores.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

(I will also post this in the December's Acquisition Thread)

So, finally, both of my Shetlands came: the Brooks Brothers Red Fleece and the LL Bean one.

Below are the links to each and photos of me wearing them.


I wish I could bring more information that Orange Fury already did, but basically, his descriptions of the two are spot on. 


First as to price. I bought the BB one on sale for 30% off its $98.50 full price, so it cost me $69 (it's now another 10% off). I bought the LL Bean one on sale for 20% off its $49.50 full price so it cost me $39.60. 


Overall, I like the BB one better, but that is for very specific-to-me reasons which I will explain. More generally, the BB one is a bit thinner (not cheap or flimsy, but thinner) than the Bean one. The BB one is also a touch more refined: the wool is less rough and the seems and hems are a bit more finished. And the BB is a bit more fitted (not tight or "slim" but not as boxy as the Bean one). 


Since a Shetland is a bit of a rough sweater - boxy and less refined is fine - hence, there is nothing wrong with the Bean one (which also smells more wooly than the BB one). My impression is that the Bean one will last longer. 


That said the Bean one's cuffs and waistband have a touch less elasticity than the BB one - which is one of the reason I like the BB one better - I hate when my sweaters just hand (I like to create a small overhand of material at the waist band and I like to be able to push the sleeve up and have them still look tight when I pull them back down. Also, and this is the one that is purely based on my body shape, the BB fits me better as it is a narrower one and I'm 6'1" and 150lb - the Bean one has a bit too much extra material on me that just rolls. 


The other reason I prefer the BB one is that it has saddle sleeves; whereas, the Bean sleeves are clearly sewn on with a seem right at the shoulder. To be sure, Duvel has gotten into my head about this feature, but he is right: the saddle shoulder just feels better and more traditional (and subtly enhances the looks). 


While, from a pure monetary perspective, the BB is not worth $49 more (or even $30 on the sale prices), for my personal enjoyment, I prefer the BB one even for the extra money. Again, though, the Bean one is a very good sweater and great value. 


That's it - that is everything I have to say about these two Shetlands.

Here are the links:

This is the Red Fleece one:



This is the Bean one:


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

^ Thanks, FF, for your review. Much appreciated.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Appreciate the review, FF. Right off the bat, I like the BB better for the saddle shoulders. That feature, for me, (or lack of) is a deal breaker.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Duvel said:


> Appreciate the review, FF. Right off the bat, I like the BB better for the saddle shoulders. That feature, for me, (or lack of) is a deal breaker.


You are so right about the saddle shoulders - and you have totally gotten inside my head about it to the point that I am disgusted with the Bean shoulders (thanks for that ). Kidding aside, the saddle shoulders do just look and feel more right. The overall BB shetland just looks nicer to my eye and not in an inapprorpriate-for-a-shetland way, just in a slightly better detail and finish way.


----------



## Billax (Sep 26, 2011)

Fading Fast,
What a thoughtful review! You are to be commended for your careful evaluation. Your review stands as exemplary for its careful distinctions. I am a ROUGH Shetland lover. Don't know why I am so crazy about rough, but not surprisingly, I end up being an LL Bean Shetland guy. You are quite careful to make your preferences clear! That's at the very heart of a good review! Don't take this the wrong way, but you've published a mature review! I'm better informed for having read it.

Thanks!

Bill


----------



## Ensiferous (Mar 5, 2012)

Great report, FF.

I really wish the Brooks was made without the logo.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

What are your thoughts on the Shaggy Dog , Mr. Bill? (They clearly have a rough hand.) I own a few , but the higher cost at the moment is discouraging me from buying the Blue Green :


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

FF - The BB looks great on you. Thanks for posting in so much detail. I would own a Bean if they had a true small. It would make a great Saturday Shetland.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Ensiferous said:


> Great report, FF.
> 
> I really wish the Brooks was made without the logo.


I'm not a fan of displaying the BB logo, but find that the color-coordinated logo on the RF shetland blends in well and is not obtrusive at all.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

gamma68 said:


> I'm not a fan of displaying the BB logo, but find that the color-coordinated logo on the RF shetland blends in well and is not obtrusive at all.


I agree with both comments - I hate logos, but the RF one truly disappears - it is not an issue even to a logo-hater like myself.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Billax said:


> Fading Fast,
> What a thoughtful review! You are to be commended for your careful evaluation. Your review stands as exemplary for its careful distinctions. I am a ROUGH Shetland lover. Don't know why I am so crazy about rough, but not surprisingly, I end up being an LL Bean Shetland guy. You are quite careful to make your preferences clear! That's at the very heart of a good review! Don't take this the wrong way, but you've published a mature review! I'm better informed for having read it.
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


Thank you for your very kind words.


----------



## ChrisRS (Sep 22, 2014)

I picked this up on sale:
https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/84317?feat=507224-GN2&page=shetland-donegal-sweater-crew&attrValue_0=Dark=Russet&productId=1325222I am a 42R but I could smuggle a sack of potatos in this LLB large and no one would notice. I like the details of this better than what is available in other forms so I am about to start a controlled shrinking and accept a sub-100 loss if necessary. No mediums available.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

ChrisRS said:


> I picked this up on sale:
> https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/84317?feat=507224-GN2&page=shetland-donegal-sweater-crew&attrValue_0=Dark=Russet&productId=1325222I am a 42R but I could smuggle a sack of potatos in this LLB large and no one would notice. I like the details of this better than what is available in other forms so I am about to start a controlled shrinking and accept a sub-100 loss if necessary. No mediums available.


"a controlled shrinking" wonderful turn of phrase - we've all been there (and will be there again). Good luck, let us know how it turns out.


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

The Red Fleece Shetlands are included in today's discounts from BB for $59 and change. I couldn't resist.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

my19 said:


> The Red Fleece Shetlands are included in today's discounts from BB for $59 and change. I couldn't resist.


I came verrrry close to grabbing another one at that price


----------



## Spex (Nov 25, 2012)

Ended up purchasing a Red Fleece shetland in "oatmeal" yesterday. I find that the photos on the BB site are generally lighter than the colours end up being in real life. I would call the colour "oatmeal with honey". I love how it looks and fits amazingly well. I did try it on at home with just a t-shirt underneath and I'll have to stick with wearing a collared shirt underneath, as any part of the sweater that touched my skin became itchy. 

If these sweaters continue to be available each season at this sale price I'll pick up more, probably in a dark green at first. There was also an older version that they must have found in the warehouse that was a nice dark plum colour, however they were selling it for about $30 more ($140 vs $108 here in Canada).


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Yes, of course, you will, as this is how a sweater should be worn.



Spex said:


> Ended up purchasing a Red Fleece shetland in "oatmeal" yesterday. I find that the photos on the BB site are generally lighter than the colours end up being in real life. I would call the colour "oatmeal with honey". I love how it looks and fits amazingly well. I did try it on at home with just a t-shirt underneath and *I'll have to stick with wearing a collared shirt underneath,* as any part of the sweater that touched my skin became itchy.
> 
> If these sweaters continue to be available each season at this sale price I'll pick up more, probably in a dark green at first. There was also an older version that they must have found in the warehouse that was a nice dark plum colour, however they were selling it for about $30 more ($140 vs $108 here in Canada).


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

Duvel said:


> Yes, of course, you will, as this is how a sweater should be worn.


I wholeheartedly agree with Duvel's prescription to wear a collared shirt underneath a sweater. Why let oily neck gunk build up on the collar of a nice sweater? Unless you launder, dry clean, or hand wash your sweaters after each wearing, don't let their collars come into direct contact with your neck. Othewise, the next time you reach for your sweater, you'll be putting on a garment that already has yuck around the collar. Not a nice way to start the day.


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

For anyone interested PRL has listed their shetlands with and without the elbow patches for $67.49 online. Not the greatest choice of colors or sizes but having seen the sweaters in person I would say they are a great value for the price.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Stop. It's Christmastime. I'm trying to be good.



fred johnson said:


> For anyone interested PRL has listed their shetlands with and without the elbow patches for $67.49 online. Not the greatest choice of colors or sizes but having seen the sweaters in person I would say they are a great value for the price.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Spex said:


> Ended up purchasing a Red Fleece shetland in "oatmeal" yesterday. I find that the photos on the BB site are generally lighter than the colours end up being in real life. I would call the colour "oatmeal with honey". I love how it looks and fits amazingly well. I did try it on at home with just a t-shirt underneath and I'll have to stick with wearing a collared shirt underneath, as any part of the sweater that touched my skin became itchy.
> 
> If these sweaters continue to be available each season at this sale price I'll pick up more, probably in a dark green at first. There was also an older version that they must have found in the warehouse that was a nice dark plum colour, however they were selling it for about $30 more ($140 vs $108 here in Canada).


I stopped in BB the other night and checked out the Oatmeal Shetland - your call is spot on, a bit of a honey hue. Also, the tone-on-tone logo shows marginally more than in the grey one, but not enough to stop me from buying it (which I plan to do if it goes on post Xmas sale for a really good price).

The other thing I noticed, both in BB and in J.Crew (they are almost just across the street from each other), is that both stores are carrying many of their heavy sport coats (tweeds, etc.) as unlined. Is this a new trend for a reason? I get that if you wear them inside it is nice because most places are over heated, but by the same token, it reduces its warmth if you wear it outdoors. I wouldn't mind having on unlined one for the heat reason, but was surprised to see that most were unlined.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Fading, although I have not see the sweater in real life, I have to admit that the logo is a deal breaker for me. I can tolerate a small logo on a shirt, such as the pony rider, but it just doesn't feel right on a sweater.



Fading Fast said:


> I stopped in BB the other night and checked out the Oatmeal Shetland - your call is spot on, a bit of a honey hew. Also, the tone-on-tone logo shows marginally more than in the grey one, but not enough to stop me from buying it (which I plan to do if it goes on post Xmas sale for a really good price).
> 
> The other thing I noticed, both in BB and in J.Crew (they are almost just across the street from each other), is that both stores are carrying many of their heavy sport coats (tweeds, etc.) as unlined. Is this a new trend for a reason? I get that if you wear them inside it is nice because most places are over heated, but by the same token, it reduces its warmth if you wear it outdoors. I wouldn't mind having on unlined one for the heat reason, but was surprised to see that most were unlined.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Duvel said:


> Fading, although I have not see the sweater in real life, I have to admit that the logo is a deal breaker for me. I can tolerate a small logo on a shirt, such as the pony rider, but it just doesn't feel right on a sweater.


I am an anti-logo guy as well, but I made an exception because this one is tone-on-tone and, in the gray in particular, all but disappears. But I hear you - I avoid them 99+% of the time.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Tone on tone would be okay. The photos of those look fine, to my eye.


----------



## ChrisRS (Sep 22, 2014)

Fading Fast said:


> "a controlled shrinking" wonderful turn of phrase - we've all been there (and will be there again). Good luck, let us know how it turns out.


Washed inside out on delicate in cold water.
Put into dryer on delicate for 5 minutes, pulled out and blocked out overnight.
Still damp in the morning, no shrinkage, so I put into the dryer for another 10 minutes, again on delicate.

Perfect fit! Shrunk proportionately and still has that big sweater feel, what I called a ski sweater, the kind you wear above 20F, bibs and a good LLB sweater! Now if only I didn't live in Atlanta.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

ChrisRS said:


> Washed inside out on delicate in cold water.
> Put into dryer on delicate for 5 minutes, pulled out and blocked out overnight.
> Still damp in the morning, no shrinkage, so I put into the dryer for another 10 minutes, again on delicate.
> 
> Perfect fit! Shrunk proportionately and still has that big sweater feel, what I called a ski sweater, the kind you wear above 20F, bibs and a good LLB sweater! Now if only I didn't live in Atlanta.


Congratulations - you were very disciplined and got a great result. I can learn from this as I tend to go for more heat longer and over shrink.


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

ll bean shetlands are selling like hot cakes! Only grey, khaki, and navy are available on the website now. selling at $39.60 today 


wondering if you can stack an another 20% coupon on top..... just used mine yesterday for something else for my brother......


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Ah, yes, but sadly, they have no shoulders, sskim3. Deal breaker.


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

Thrifted a Shetland last night, $6.95, dark grey, saddle shoulders, made in Scotland by Ardsley, never heard of them. Thick fuzzy wood like a shaggy dog in weight and appearance.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Grabbed a back-up BB Red Fleece Shetland the other day at 40% off since I've enjoyed my purchase of one this year (see earlier posts in this thread) so much - really like its feel, its look and how it is forming to my body as I wear it (something you can only tell after owning an item for a bit).


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

fred johnson said:


> Thrifted a Shetland last night, $6.95, dark grey, saddle shoulders, made in Scotland by Ardsley, never heard of them. Thick fuzzy wood like a shaggy dog in weight and appearance.


OK first photo and not so good, hopefully I'll get better


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

They're not sub-100 but Sid Mashburn has some shetlands on his site this year - they certainly look good.

Hitting up an old-school men's shop in tuscaloosa tomorrow - hoping to find something in that regard.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> Grabbed a back-up BB Red Fleece Shetland the other day at 40% off since I've enjoyed my purchase of one this year (see earlier posts in this thread) so much - really like its feel, its look and how it is forming to my body as I wear it (something you can only tell after owning an item for a bit).


Lol I bought a red one during that sale, also bought a navy LLB one the day before (was originally going to get the "Cabernet" LLB, but they ran out- I think that partially drove my BB RF purchase). But yeah, this will be my 3rd Bean and second RF- I'm a fan of both


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

orange fury said:


> Lol I bought a red one during that sale, also bought a navy LLB one the day before (was originally going to get the "Cabernet" LLB, but they ran out- I think that partially drove my BB RF purchase). But yeah, this will be my 3rd Bean and second RF- I'm a fan of both


If the Red Fleece ones go on deep post Xmas sale, I plan to grab a third one (the oatmeal one). That said, darn Duvel has ruined my LL Bean one for me as I hate that it doesn't have saddle shoulders - that thought is stuck in my head and I can't get it out (that's why I bought another BB one, I find I am only wearing that one).

Great Xmas party outfit.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Apologies, Fading. I was ready at one time to get several of the Bean sweaters, and then somebody pointed out the shoulder issue. I still think they're a fine sweater, but like you, I can't get past that part.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> If the Red Fleece ones go on deep post Xmas sale, I plan to grab a third one (the oatmeal one). That said, darn Duvel has ruined my LL Bean one for me as I hate that it doesn't have saddle shoulders - that thought is stuck in my head and I can't get it out (that's why I bought another BB one, I find I am only wearing that one).
> 
> Great Xmas party outfit.


Meh it's not a deal breaker for me. I do like the fit of the RF slightly better though. If I was paying O'Connell prices, saddle shoulders would be a must, but at $40 on sale it doesn't bother me a bit.

edit: per the oatmeal color- my LLB Ragg Wool is in oatmeal, but as much as I love the sweater, it's been difficult to pair with stuff. I know I could wear it with navy/olive/burgundy chinos or with jeans, but I wear khaki chinos most of the time, so I've worn it maybe twice. Fantastic garment though


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

orange fury said:


> Meh it's not a deal breaker for me. I do like the fit of the RF slightly better though. If I was paying O'Connell prices, saddle shoulders would be a must, but at $40 on sale it doesn't bother me a bit.
> 
> edit: per the oatmeal color- my LLB Ragg Wool is in oatmeal, but as much as I love the sweater, it's been difficult to pair with stuff. I know I could wear it with navy/olive/burgundy chinos or with jeans, but I wear khaki chinos most of the time, so I've worn it maybe twice. Fantastic garment though


Thanks OF, this is another reason why this forum is so valuable - I was thinking that I might struggle to find things to wear the oatmeal one with as, like you, I wear a lot of tan / stone chinos. Now, in light of your comments, I will pass on the oatmeal and deploy my post Xmas sale $s elsewhere.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> Thanks OF, this is another reason why this forum is so valuable - I was thinking that I might struggle to find things to wear the oatmeal one with as, like you, I wear a lot of tan / stone chinos. Now, in light of your comments, I will pass on the oatmeal and deploy my post Xmas sale $s elsewhere.


My red one should come in Monday, I'll post a pic when it does- that may be a good alternative

EDIT: saw the red one tonight at a Brooks store - I'm a fan. I'll post when it comes in, but I already can tell that it'll get use.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

Fading Fast said:


> Thanks OF, this is another reason why this forum is so valuable - I was thinking that I might struggle to find things to wear the oatmeal one with as, like you, I wear a lot of tan / stone chinos. Now, in light of your comments, I will pass on the oatmeal and deploy my post Xmas sale $s elsewhere.


Oatmeal does not work well with chinos, but if you like cords they are great with dark tan, brown, or olive.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

oxford cloth button down said:


> Oatmeal does not work well with chinos, but if you like cords they are great with dark tan, brown, or olive.


Don't you mean, "with khaki chinos"? Would 't oatmeal work well with nearly any other color chino?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I have an oatmeal shetland and it is great with chinos of tan, brown, or olive. I suspect that OCBD meant that. Surely he must have.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

tocqueville said:


> Don't you mean, "with khaki chinos"? Would 't oatmeal work well with nearly any other color chino?


I don't know about OCBD, but this is the point that I was getting at. I just don't like oatmeal/tan/khaki combos


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

Sorry, I meant to say khaki chinos. The combination can work 
, but there needs to be some contrast. I am actually on the lookout for another Oatmealish sweater. The Brooks one that i have gets a lot of use.


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

Richard Press has stated that more than 60% of the shetlands that J. Press sold during the Ivy heyday were light tan. If you frequently wear gray trousers it is a very useful sweater to have.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Dr. D said:


> Richard Press has stated that more than 60% of the shetlands that J. Press sold during the Ivy heyday were light tan. If you frequently wear gray trousers it is a very useful sweater to have.


See, I do the reverse of that. I don't own gray chinos, but my gray Shetland gets a ton of use with khaki chinos


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

In today's world more men wear khakis (tan) than dress trousers (gray) so I would expect that the natural brown shetland is no longer Press' best seller. 

My personal opinion is that the navy shetland is the first one everyone should own because it works well with khakis and gray trousers and can be worn over white, blue, unistripe and pink OCBDs without issue. It's like a navy blazer - it looks good with everything. When choosing a second sweater, tan is an excellent option because it provides a contrast to gray slacks and looks good under a blazer.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Crosspost from acquisitions, received these in the mail:


Navy LLB on the left, BBRF on the right. Same as my 2 other Beans and my 1 other Brooks, but I keep getting them because I like them


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Did anyone mention these Scottish-made ones yet? Color selection is dire, but looks like bang for the buck.
https://www.amazon.com/Great-British-Knitwear-Supersoft-Pullover-Cossack-Small/dp/B00CQ8HAZ2/


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

Only available in small- seems like a great buy with all the "details" liked here


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

One early Christmas gift I received is a LLB crewneck shetland sweater in spruce. Love the color, fit and weight of the fabric. I like saddle shoulders, but I also like sweaters that don't feel thin. The BB RF has saddle shoulders but is on the thin side; the wool on the LLB is a little thicker. The sleeves on the RF are a little bit long for me, even rolled up. The LLB sleeves are just right. The neck opening on the LLB could be a little larger.

When factoring in the price ($49.50 LLB vs. $98.50 [now $78.80] RF), the LLB has the edge for me. I'll still wear both brands happily.


----------



## sporto55 (Aug 2, 2008)

Brooks Brothers has the Red Fleece Crew Necks on sale for $41.97 each. I just picked up three of them. Olive Green, Red, and Grey. The sale is on until 2 January.


----------



## Conservative87 (Sep 20, 2011)

sporto55 said:


> Brooks Brothers has the Red Fleece Crew Necks on sale for $41.97 each. I just picked up three of them. Olive Green, Red, and Grey. The sale is on until 2 January.


Wow that is quite a sale. The fact that there are still most of the colors with all of the sizes available is surprising; does this mean that the shetlands did not sell as well this year? Not to make any speculation, but Brooks Brothers has already made the shetland into a niche piece found only in their Red Fleece Collection (and it wasn't advertised as much as the other sweaters in their catalog).


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Conservative87 said:


> Wow that is quite a sale. The fact that there are still most of the colors with all of the sizes available is surprising; does this mean that the shetlands did not sell as well this year? Not to make any speculation, but Brooks Brothers has already made the shetland into a niche piece found only in their Red Fleece Collection (and it wasn't advertised as much as the other sweaters in their catalog).


You and I think alike - when I saw that the selection was still almost complete on Christmas Day, I worried too if we are seeing the end of Shetlands at BB.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

Fading Fast said:


> You and I think alike - when I saw that the selection was still almost complete on Christmas Day, I worried too if we are seeing the end of Shetlands at BB.


i wonder if they will pick up on the fact that it the reason that it did not sell well probably has more to do with the logo than the sweater???


----------



## Grayland (Oct 22, 2007)

sporto55 said:


> Brooks Brothers has the Red Fleece Crew Necks on sale for $41.97 each. I just picked up three of them. Olive Green, Red, and Grey. The sale is on until 2 January.


Is the sizing info on BB correct? I was just about to order a green Shetland in my usual size (Medium) when I noticed that a Medium fits 36-38. I guess I need a large, but wonder if anyone can chime in regarding BB RF sizing.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

oxford cloth button down said:


> i wonder if they will pick up on the fact that it the reason that it did not sell well probably has more to do with the logo than the sweater???


The logo is truly inconspicuous. It didn't stop me from buying one a couple months ago. It won't stop me from picking a couple more up today. Really, the logo isn't "in your face" like it is on some BB items.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Grayland said:


> Is the sizing info on BB correct? I was just about to order a green Shetland in my usual size (Medium) when I noticed that a Medium fits 36-38. I guess I need a large, but wonder if anyone can chime in regarding BB RF sizing.


Red Fleece is BB slim cut line (trying to compete with J.Crew). I have found the sizing to be accurate in that if you like a slim fit medium, then order a medium. I'm a 40" chest, 34" sleeve, 15.25" neck and usually wear mediums. However, with traditional BB sizing, the mediums are big on me - they fit (the body and sleeve length is right, the neck opening is correct), but they are very loose overall. In Red Fleece, the medium fits me perfectly - the sleeve and body length is still good, the neck opening is still right, but the body and arms are no longer baggy. RF is not a super skinny fit at all, just a slimmed down version of a traditional fit.

Hence, if you usually wear medium and are okay with less material in the arms and body (but the same sleeve and body length), then a medium will be fine. If you aren't, you should go up to a large, but the risk is that the arms and body will be too long or the neck hole to big. Hope this helps.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

gamma68 said:


> The logo is truly inconspicuous. It didn't stop me from buying one a couple months ago. It won't stop me from picking a couple more up today. Really, the logo isn't "in your face" like it is on some BB items.


+1. I hate almost all logos, but this one is all but unnoticeable. I bought a RF Shetland a month or so ago and liked it so much (and thought the logo almost invisible) that I bought another one - don't let the logo worry you at all.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Grayland said:


> Is the sizing info on BB correct? I was just about to order a green Shetland in my usual size (Medium) when I noticed that a Medium fits 36-38. I guess I need a large, but wonder if anyone can chime in regarding BB RF sizing.


My RF size large is 22" pit-to-pit, 27" long and 35.75" sleeve (unrolled). Hope this info helps.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Grayland said:


> Is the sizing info on BB correct? I was just about to order a green Shetland in my usual size (Medium) when I noticed that a Medium fits 36-38. I guess I need a large, but wonder if anyone can chime in regarding BB RF sizing.


Grayland, I'm happy to measure my medium for you if you would like - just let me know which measurements you would like?


----------



## Grayland (Oct 22, 2007)

Fading Fast said:


> Grayland, I'm happy to measure my medium for you if you would like - just let me know which measurements you would like?


Talk about customer service! I would just like a pit to pit measurement and a measurement from the collar down to the base of the sweater. I'm 5'9, so I imagine the sleeves will be long enough.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Grayland said:


> Talk about customer service! I would just like a pit to pit measurement and a measurement from the collar down to the base of the sweater. I'm 5'9, so I imagine the sleeves will be long enough.


Medium Measurements:

pit to pit: 21"

length: 26" (from top of collar to bottom - just noting as we normal measure suit jackets from the bottom of the collar, but of course, that would be silly to do for a sweater)


----------



## Grayland (Oct 22, 2007)

Thank you so much! That is a perfect fit for me.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Grayland said:


> Thank you so much! That is a perfect fit for me.


You are welcome. Please let us know what you think of it when it arrives.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm unfamiliar with the Red Fleece label. Is this a diffusion brand? More importantly, was the nation of origin already mentioned? The website just say imported, which usually means they'd rather not say.


----------



## ajasont (Mar 25, 2014)

Tempest said:


> I'm unfamiliar with the Red Fleece label. Is this a diffusion brand? More importantly, was the nation of origin already mentioned? The website just say imported, which usually means they'd rather not say.


I believe so, mostly meant to be targeted towards younger customers as it is a re-branding of their University collection. Most of the red fleece items I have seen are made in China or Malaysia.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I actually like some of the stuff I own from RF, but it is definitely targeted toward the college demographic. It reminds me a lot of RL Rugby, and I think the same fate awaits it.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Tempest said:


> More importantly, was the nation of origin already mentioned? The website just say imported, which usually means they'd rather not say.


My two RF items were made in China. How does this differ from the main BB line items made in China?


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

orange fury said:


> I actually like some of the stuff I own from RF, but it is definitely targeted toward the college demographic. It reminds me a lot of RL Rugby, and I think the same fate awaits it.


My experience is the same - I have several RF items (all bought on sale as everything at BB should be) and I like them. On sale, the value is okay, but still not great as you know none of this stuff is buy-for-life quality. Being a tall, thin man, the clothes fit me better than regular BB and some of the styles are very Ivy.

Also, I'm not against some updated and Ivy-inspired items (I'm not talking about putting emblem pigs on a pair of shorts and calling it updated Ivy), but I have a sweater from RF from two years ago that is a wool and cotton tan V-neck with two red Varsity strips on the sleeves (I think that is what they are called) in a slightly more-fitted style that echoes an old Varsity sweater but looks a little more contemporary.

So far, it seems to me that each year the selection has gotten larger - hence, I assume it has been successful, but who really knows. Corporations will stay with something until, all of a sudden, they decide not to: to wit, see OF's comments on Rugby. If RF dies, then a lot of Trad/Ivy inspired items will also disappear from BBs - that would be a shame as I can only buy so many things from J.Crew.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

I visited my local BB with the intention of picking up one or two of the RF Shetlands. They only had two colors left, none in my size. Prior to the sale, they had a pile of them available. To me, this is an indication that people feel BB items are only worth purchasing when on sale. Less an indication that the RF Shetland is undesireable.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Could be that current economic conditions - and the overall increase in thriftiness in our country - has led many to wait until sales to make purchases.


----------



## sporto55 (Aug 2, 2008)

gamma68 said:


> I visited my local BB with the intention of picking up one or two of the RF Shetlands. They only had two colors left, none in my size. Prior to the sale, they had a pile of them available. To me, this is an indication that people feel BB items are only worth purchasing when on sale. Less an indication that the RF Shetland is undesireable.


They have plenty available on line. It is all supply and demand. If you are willing to wait and take the chance then you may get what you want. There is a risk in waiting.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

sporto55 said:


> They have plenty available on line. It is all supply and demand. If you are willing to wait and take the chance then you may get what you want. There is a risk in waiting.


I ordered one while I was in the store. The point was that the sweater does not seem to be unpopular.


----------



## Grayland (Oct 22, 2007)

I ordered one of the BB Red Fleece Shetlands in a size M - green on Saturday. Turns out I acquired another green sweater on Sunday, so I called BB on Monday to change my order to a navy sweater. The sweater had already shipped, but they sent a navy one at the same sale price and I was told to return the green one. The green one arrived today and fits perfectly - I couldn't ask for a better fitting garment. It seems mid-weight to me and I like it quite a bit. I mailed it back and expect the navy one by Friday at the latest.

I live in upstate NY and my oldest daughter goes to college in Rochester. I intend to make it to O'Connell's sometime in the spring and purchase one of their legendary Shetlands after making sure I get the fit right. After that, I may look to add one per year to my wardrobe. I "mate for life" with many of my clothing purchases and don't mind paying a premium for a well made and durable garment.


----------

